# Central Wisconsin Muddy Waters Retriever Club



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

Any news on anything?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Jane, Indy and Scout both went out on the water blind. Scout inexperience, Indy the judges tent blew off sideways just as I sent him and never recovered. We did not stay for the 4th, but I know Mary Howley was back! Ralph and I will be working at the AM tomorrow, hopefully as a spectator I can give you more info.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 2nd Series

2,5,6,12,13,14,17,18,19,20,22,23,28,31,39,40,41,42,45,46,50,52,55,60,61,64

26 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series

5,6,12,13,14,17,18,23,28,31,39,40,41,45,46,50,52,55,60,61,64

21 Total


----------



## hntnlabs (Feb 29, 2008)

Partial O/H Qual placements, Can't remember exact details but I know 
Jeff Schuett and Brad Lafave took 1st and 2nd.
Jack Unbehaun took both 3rd and 4th 
Res. Jam went to Adam Bally
a handfull of Jams including my dog Jersey

The judges test had enough meat to seperate dogs but allowed handlers to play and have a good time. I know I had a blast. 

Thanks to the judges, the club and land owner for putting on a great trial.

Shannon Jones


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I will second what Shannon said. This was a really fun trial to run. The grounds don't get any better than this property of Jeff VanderZanden's, the judges set up nice tests and were very friendly and encouraging and all the folks were just nice to be around. Thanks so much Rick Wilke and CWMWRC for a great day.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Jeff, Brad and Dr. Jack!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

5,13,17,40,41,50,52,60,61,64

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,4,9,10,11,14,15,17,23,28,31,34,36,37,42,44,43,45,53,55,56

22 total


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

hntnlabs said:


> Partial O/H Qual placements, Can't remember exact details but I know
> Jeff Schuett and Brad Lafave took 1st and 2nd.
> *Jack Unbehaun took both 3rd and 4th*
> Res. Jam went to Adam Bally
> ...


way to go Jack (junbe)...


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,3,4,11,14,15,17,23,28,31,34,36,37,43,44,53,55,56

18 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 4th series

1,3,4,15,31,34,36,45,53,55

10 total

Not sure but the info I had for the 3rd series didn't have 45 back but I just double checked and they are in the last series. I am not at the trial and relying on info second hand......
__________________


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#53 -Ajax O/H Jack Gwaltney
2nd-#31 - Rebel O/H Randy Spangler
3rd-#1 - Kicker O/H Judy Powers
4th-#55 - Babe O/H Jeff Schuett 
RJ-#3 - Blaze O/H Lydia Fekula

Jams- 4,15,34,36,45

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Dr. Gwaltney and Ajax!
Proud of the rest of you, too!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Jack & Ajax. Few work as hard, especially at his age. Isn't that her AFC?

Virginia boy does good!!  Drive safe Jack, we all want to see that ribbon!


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Randy and Mary Spangler and their new AFC Rebel!!!!!!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Holy Moly, that's wonderful news! AFC Rebel has a great ring to it!
Congratulations to Randy, Mary, Rebel and Team Fox Hollow!


----------

